# Who's going to Electric Daisy Carnival??



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 28, 2009)

check out the lineup www.electricdaisycarnival.com 

looks to be a amazing 2 day event WITH A CARNIVAL!!!

i will finally be making it out to the west coast for this event.

anybody else going to this one?


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Apr 28, 2009)

OH MY GOD MAN IM ALLLLL OVER IT..already got my tickets..i went last year and it was fucking NUTS 80,000 people!! and now its going to be 2 days!! holy shit...David Guetta, Benny benassi, Paul Oakenfold, ATB, Fatboy Slim, Kaskade, fedde le grande, infected mushroom, sander van doorn, cosmic gate, markus schulz, and boyz noize are the ones i want to see hahaha

i love these events...haveing a rave in the LA coliseum is amazing, its pretty epic

you from the east coast? did you go to Ultra?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll be going atleast one night. Maybe both.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 29, 2009)

im from chicago. our scene sucks ballz, nothing but drugs and local DJ's. chi town promotors have lost sight of what this is all about...THE MUSIC!!!

so yeah, im gonna fly out on thursday night and stay at a girlfriends house in san diego, friday and saturday night in LA, then back on monday morning. short trip but its the longest ive been away from my kid since i got full custody.

i want to see simian mobile disco, infected mushroom, dennis ferrer, and so many more!!!.

im so fucking excited!

im gonna mail myself some pure MDMA cause i heard its scarce on the LA area...i dont like pills.


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Apr 29, 2009)

have you ever seen infected mushroom live? holy shit theyre amazing

its not that pure MDMA is scarce (its called Molly here in Cali in case you ask anybody) you just have to know the right people...and since its such a huge rave it shouldent be too hard to find

but you are right about pills..fuck pills..you never know what ur getting and since theres such a HUGE market for them here in Cali (cause of the huge rave scenes in the Bay and LA) so there are alot of bunk and adulterated pills floating around..there are some you get called Piperazines which you DO NOT WANT..they are NOT FUN..they make you anti-social, disconnected, and cause major anxiety

if for some reason you or anyone you know gets their hands on pills that are "shaped" like anything other then a circle DO NOT TAKE THEM THESE ARE PIPES...they are shaped in cool ways to make people want to buy them like Decepticon transformer heads and Bart Simpson Heads...AVOID THESE COMPLETELY..if some one trys to sell you these pieces of shit tell them FUCK YOU 

just a worthwhile tip from a Cali raver...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 29, 2009)

BaySmoke408 said:


> have you ever seen infected mushroom live? holy shit theyre amazing
> 
> its not that pure MDMA is scarce (its called Molly here in Cali in case you ask anybody) you just have to know the right people...and since its such a huge rave it shouldent be too hard to find
> 
> ...


thanks for the tip, but as a raver of over a decade i stopped buying anything from randoms quite some time ago. i plan on bringing all my chemicals with me and im sure i wont have any trouble getting some weed.

my friend just got an orange obama that was shaped and said it was awesome.

whats security like at these kind of events out there?


seriously, the lineup for this event is amazing. ive never seen anything like it. chicago sucks.

and yes, infected mushroom live is amazing.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2009)

I wouldnt really try to buy anything at a rave, just cause you never know what you are getting. Ive bought pills before, but presses I know are good. Easier for him to just mail it to himself than try looking for it. If not look up the good pills floating around in the area on pillreports and only buy those. Even then theres copycats, but copycats are usually listed on pillreports too, and theres usually some identifiable difference in the press. Theres usually a lot of good pills floating around before these major events, or atleast thats the way it seems. I always end up taking pills at raves. Its conveniant and cheaper than molly at $4 a pill. 

I think I will hippy flip this year. I saw infected mushroom last year on shrooms and it was the craziest trip I ever had. And outdoor events are always better for tripping.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2009)

I completely missed your post


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> thanks for the tip, but as a raver of over a decade i stopped buying anything from randoms quite some time ago. i plan on bringing all my chemicals with me and im sure i wont have any trouble getting some weed.
> 
> my friend just got an orange obama that was shaped and said it was awesome.
> 
> ...


security sucks at these major events. People rush the gates and get in every year. They barely search you at all because there is so many people.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 29, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> security sucks at these major events. People rush the gates and get in every year. They barely search you at all because there is so many people.


the barely searching you thing is what i want. not that ist ever hard to bring in personal...its the big bags of pills that are hard to get in.

is $4 retail for beans or what you get 'em for? $15-20 is retail here, i pay about $10 usually if i get 'em. retail for molly is $20 a tenth but i get grams for $100 and quarter oz's for $500 so its hard to beat.


----------



## RaoulDUKE2323 (Apr 30, 2009)

Not a bad line up!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (May 1, 2009)

RaoulDUKE2323 said:


> Not a bad line up!


thats kinda like saying FDD grows okay weed plants......



FDD grows AMAZING weed plants and this is an AMAZING lineup!









so is anyone else going? do we need to have a big RIU blunt session near the ferris wheel?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (May 4, 2009)

i talked to a bunch of my friends over the weekend and i guess chicago is gonna be pretty deep at EDC.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (May 9, 2009)

there WILL be a chicago-thrown afterhours event saturday morning near the colliseum. it will be invite only, limited capacity, ect, ect....

details are still being ironed out but there will be at the least a nice hotel suite for rock-star-style partying untill beats drop again on festival grounds.

PM me for info.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jun 12, 2009)

2 weeks left....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jun 22, 2009)

4 days maw-fawkers


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't go. Too much shit to do. Too far from SLO


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jun 23, 2009)

too bad. we got nitrous.

i will rock it for you bro.


----------



## adamizer (Jun 25, 2010)

PM me if youre gonna be there with your celly phone number I'd love to jam with some rollitupers for real!


----------

